# Charging Carrera Crossfire 2



## COYR (3 May 2020)

Loving my Carrera Crossfire, purchased from Halford's recently to ease the pain of lockdown, BUT I'm finding the battery recharging incredibly fiddly. The battery socket has 3 tiny holes into which the adaptor pins are fitted, and a knurled collar then tightens the connection. It's usually taking me a few goes to secure the connection, and I'm concerned that the flimsy-looking adaptor pins may become damaged. (I'm trying to get Halford's 'Live Chat' going, but suspect it's overwhelmed at present.) Anyone else having a similar experience? Any practical tips to help solve the issue? 
Maybe it's just me, but also finding the battery release frustratingly awkward too!
The bike itself is GREAT!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 May 2020)

You have a problem
I had a similar problem with a Raleigh Array. I could get it to charge with a strong light to see by and several attempts - bear in mind I am an IT Technician so I am used to fiddly connectors etc but this was way beyond reasonable

Also - this was my 3rd ebike so I know how they should work

After a while it got worse and worse - eventually it became impossible and I went back to the local bike shop who were great
I was given a new charger which was better
but after a while that became worse and worse again

After a while I had gone through 3 chargers and it was clear that the problem was mainly with the charger - the threads on the collar were made of metal that was too soft and, combined with the design of the connector being far too small - it just got distorted very quickly

The problem is with the manufacturer of the motor/battery/charger. When I bought my Array the Halfords version used a much more robust connector. It looks like they have switched to the system used on the Array last year
You should also know that I found an adapter on the Raleigh USA site that seems to address the issue - but I have not ideas if it is available or even works

In my case I had the LBS on my side and Raleigh were great - I ended up with a better bike with a Bosch system in place of the Array

I am not convinced that Halford will be as co-operative but it is a KNOWN design issue so if you need to go legal you have evidence that they know about the problem
you may be able to us ethis to convince then to do something
But the system you have described is only going to get worse if it like mine was - and it sounds identical
contact me if you need anything


Good Luck


----------



## COYR (4 May 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> You have a problem
> I had a similar problem with a Raleigh Array. I could get it to charge with a strong light to see by and several attempts - bear in mind I am an IT Technician so I am used to fiddly connectors etc but this was way beyond reasonable
> 
> Also - this was my 3rd ebike so I know how they should work
> ...


Many thanks for your detailed and helpful reply, especially with reference to the 'design fault' scenario. I've been in touch with a Halford's adviser on 'text chat' today, but as he was unable to put me in direct contact with their biking team, I've recorded my dissatisfaction, and asked the biking team to make contact with me. So I'll see if I hear from them in the next few days.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 May 2020)

COYR said:


> Many thanks for your detailed and helpful reply, especially with reference to the 'design fault' scenario. I've been in touch with a Halford's adviser on 'text chat' today, but as he was unable to put me in direct contact with their biking team, I've recorded my dissatisfaction, and asked the biking team to make contact with me. So I'll see if I hear from them in the next few days.


If you have problems you could try contacting the motor/battery makers - Suntour - although they are down the line regarding any contract with you - they are closer to the actual problem and may be able to help
no harm in trying a 2 pronged attack in this case maybe
and if Suntour come up with a solution but Halfords do not it may give you a lever to hit Halford with

but remember that legally your contract is with Halfords - so if you reject the ebike due to it being unfit for purpose - it is Halfords that have to give you your money back - and they suffer the loss - so they have an incentive to solve it
If you need to then give them a reasonable deadline by which to solve it - but you need a good reason to reject the problem - such as a number of attempts to solve it without success 
I do not not the number of attempt you should give them but 3 sounds like a lot - can others give a proper number??
but do it all in writing - email is great for recording stuff like this

and make sure they know you are putting it in writing deliberately

so that hopefully they will sort it without you having to get legal

my tactic in these cases is to be nice, be polite, be reasonable
give deadlines and stick to them
but record everything and make sure they know


hopefully you will not need anything and Halfords will sort it out 

in any case - keep riding and stay safe


----------



## gbb (7 May 2020)

I think the later version has a slightly different battery...and therefore maybe charger, to mine. But if the same principles apply, theres a white arrow on the charger plug and it should be easy once you see and remember its orientation to the battery..





If the battery were laid flat, arrow is facing the top.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (7 May 2020)

That connector looks like a MUCH chunkier version than I think the OP was talking about

If it is the same as my version - the connector is much smaller and that is why it is so fiddly

Can the OP post a photo to show the problem possibly???

it would be good for the details to be recorded here so other people can see it and have evidence for other people - probably anyone with that specific Suntour make and model - whether Carerra or not


----------



## keith69 (19 Dec 2020)

COYR said:


> Loving my Carrera Crossfire, purchased from Halford's recently to ease the pain of lockdown, BUT I'm finding the battery recharging incredibly fiddly. The battery socket has 3 tiny holes into which the adaptor pins are fitted, and a knurled collar then tightens the connection. It's usually taking me a few goes to secure the connection, and I'm concerned that the flimsy-looking adaptor pins may become damaged. (I'm trying to get Halford's 'Live Chat' going, but suspect it's overwhelmed at present.) Anyone else having a similar experience? Any practical tips to help solve the issue?
> Maybe it's just me, but also finding the battery release frustratingly awkward too!
> The bike itself is GREAT!


Hi People , trying to help my son with his Carrera crossfire ebike , only bought it earlier this year , but as broken the pins on charge lead (sun tour) brand , no joy with Halfords , saying he must be too rough , but to me the lead with them flimsy pins are are a rubbish design , anyone here have advice info where we could go for help please


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Dec 2020)

keith69 said:


> Hi People , trying to help my son with his Carrera crossfire ebike , only bought it earlier this year , but as broken the pins on charge lead (sun tour) brand , no joy with Halfords , saying he must be too rough , but to me the lead with them flimsy pins are are a rubbish design , anyone here have advice info where we could go for help please


Try going direct to SunTour
I used to have a Raleigh Array which used the same battery and motor system - the pins were stupidly fiddly - if yours was the same as mine that would explain the problem - and is an known issue
Raleigh have (apparently) fixed the problem by supplying a connector that used the connection on the bottom  to charge rather than the smaller one on the side

On that point - a Raleigh dealer might be able to get one of those

This is all assuming that it is the same system as I used to have - which was a mid-2019 version

anyway - good luck


----------



## keith69 (19 Dec 2020)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> Try going direct to SunTour
> I used to have a Raleigh Array which used the same battery and motor system - the pins were stupidly fiddly - if yours was the same as mine that would explain the problem - and is an known issue
> Raleigh have (apparently) fixed the problem by supplying a connector that used the connection on the bottom to charge rather than the smaller one on the side
> 
> ...


 Hi , thanks for that , ill try Suntour and see what they say .this is the problem lead ...


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (19 Dec 2020)

Thanks for the images
Yup - that was the one I had
In my case it looked like the main problem was not the pins getting bent - but more the thread on the connector getting stripped as it never engaged properly.
As a result a replacement charger fixed the problem - for a few weeks - Raleigh got fed up after giving me a 4th (I think) charger - and were also probably getting worried that I would just return the bike as not fit for purpose - so they replaced it with a Motus with a Bosch system
Raleigh were great about it overall - and they have confirmed to be that the problem is now fixed

On which note - it is a known problem - if you bought it recently take it back and say that you know the problem is a 'known problem' and it is not you son being clumsy.
In any case - I have now had 4 ebikes - every other one could have been put on charge by a clumsy teenager boy wearing boxing gloved and in a hurry 'cos his dinner is ready (I was a boy - I know what they are like about food!)
This one tended to take me 5-10 minutes to get to charge - and as I have been fixing computers since 1981 I am well used to dealing with fiddly connections that require precision and care - but this one just defeated me due to bad design
DO NOT let them refuse to allow you to return it - threaten to contact a solicitor if necessary - and send this in writing to the manager
As there is a solution available - if the local branch are being awkward you may need to refer it up

If you need and extra contact me - I could even give evidence or send you emails from Raleigh or the LBS if necessary


Good Luck!!


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2020)

Its a known weak point. On later models, like my Subway, the batter sliders into a docking port charger instead. The battery design hasn't changed, it still has the socket on thenside butnis now not used, the end of the battery with the terminals that engages on the bike now slides into the docking port for charging.








Its up to them to prove you mistreated the charger, not for you to prove that he didn't.

If they persist in refusing it to replace your options are to buy a new charger (expensive), a used one, or serve them with county court papers for a new bike if that one is now unusable.


----------

